# Front grill modifications



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

collin m has done it look up cruze got a face lift,pretty sure the only way to do this,is to hack off the bar and make it fit.


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for that, I found that thread and looked thru alot more of his to see if he had any close ups on the area he cut, but I didnt locate any. Ill have to shoot him over a PM.


----------

